# My favorite scallop recipe ~



## Zereh (Aug 14, 2004)

1 c broth (I use vegetable, chicken is fine)
1/4 t nutmeg
1/4 t pepper
1 lb sea scallops
2 T butter
1 T flour
1/4 heavy cream
2 T fresh, grated parmesan
1 T fine, seasoned bread crumbs
2 T parsley, optional (but this looks oh so pretty when you use it)

Boil the broth, nutmeg and pepper. Add scallops and return to boil. Cook 3 minutes.

Melt 1 T butter. Add flour, mix until dissolved. Add cream and 1/4 c of the broth you boiled the scallops in. Cook 2 minutes until it thickens.

Combine sauce and scallops, toss to coat. Place in shallow baking dish. Sprinkle with parmesan and breadcrumbs and 1 T butter.

Broil 4-inches from heat until golden on top, 2-4 minutes.

Garnish w/ chopped parsley.


Z


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 15, 2004)

This sounds great!!!  I do think fresh parsley lends a really nice clean flavor too - along with looking pretty!


----------

